# Which Middle East country/city is the best?



## avider (May 8, 2016)

Hello! 

Which Middle East country is the best financially?
I.e. it has the biggest salaries and lower expenses?

Thanks!


----------



## shamsstar3 (Jan 16, 2019)

I think Oman. Higher currency exchange rate if you get salary payment is in OMR and you are from country with lower xurrency compare to oman.


----------



## Redworm (Feb 7, 2019)

avider said:


> Hello!
> 
> Which Middle East country is the best financially?
> I.e. it has the biggest salaries and lower expenses?
> ...


I also saw quite advantageous salaries in Kuwaiti ads but have no experience in regards to the costs of living there. Other than that, there's always the Qatari option as well if you could a place to live on the suburbs of Doha.


----------

